# My honorary drawing



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

So I had two hens, one fire the 4th the other toast. In the fox attack of 2022 fire was really hurt. We think she broke her leg. We knew it was cruel to leave her alone when she couldn't even move let alone stand. So we had toast with her through out fires healing process. Once fire healed they went back together and lived together those to were inseparable. In September I came home from school to find the fire had died from a cat attack. A couple hours later I found toast in the nabors lawn. I took her back to the house and put her in a trash bag. The reason is that fire was already in the trash and I didn't want them apart. I found there feather and put them in the same frame. Now even in memory they will never be I apart I promised them that. This drawing is not my best and I still need to add background to there frame but here's both.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't realize how attached you were to your birds. The framed feathers of the two tells us just how much you were.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I didn't realize how attached you were to your birds. The framed feathers of the two tells us just how much you were.


You know, you are right all of my framed feathers were chickens I really cared about. This one was my first ever. The two in here is Ashley aka big mama shnee she's the white one and small fri who is the brown one. I do have one on my wall which is silly. She was a really nice and pretty hen.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

All I have are pics of the special ones. Never even considered doing what you did.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> All I have are pics of the special ones. Never even considered doing what you did.


Well now you have a thought. But I have like 800 pictures on my phone because they are all my chickens. Special or not. Like candy corn. She died in my hands. She just fell asleep in my hands I knew she was waiting for me to say good bye. Of course I don't have her feathers she was still a fuzzy little baby. But I do have her photo along with another of my babys who is moo. She died of aspiration from sour crop. I know candy is buried in the grave yard but moo I can't remember I think I was too devastated to remember. The first one is the last picture of moo and the second is the last picture of candy she's the black one.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Moo was stunning with that color and barring. I don't think I've seen one like her before.

It's always tough losing the little ones. They never really got a chance to live a loved chicken life.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Moo was stunning with that color and barring. I don't think I've seen one like her before.
> 
> It's always tough losing the little ones. They never really got a chance to live a loved chicken life.


Yeah but what really hurt was that she died in my hands and I couldn't do anything about it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're not alone. I don't care how many we hatch when one little one is lost, it hurts.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> You're not alone. I don't care how many we hatch when one little one is lost, it hurts.


I lost one in my last batch to parasites and early this week a hawk ate one of the nuggets from the same batch. Even if they don't make it to adult hood it still hurts to think that you could of saved it.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you could have you would have. Thinking you have the power to save everyone of them from one thing or another will leave you disappointed.

The best approach is understanding that they lived a good life while they lived with you.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If you could have you would have. Thinking you have the power to save everyone of them from one thing or another will leave you disappointed.
> 
> The best approach is understanding that they lived a good life while they lived with you.


Well I always try to give my birds a good life. I really do try hard. But when they leave me it hurts. My dad says I shouldn't get so attached to them. But there my pets and babies. Even so I love my chicks even the roosters. I cuddle with them when there chicks so I can have a good relationship with them. I believe this is shylo. But birth name grace I think I got to mixed up. But shylo I will make sure he's here to stay. He sits on my lap like hazelnut.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is the sweetest pic.

Unfortunately chickens, for the most part, don't live as long as our dogs and cats. Because they are prey it's why they multiply like they do. To keep from going extinct.


----------



## Chick named small fri (Aug 8, 2021)

robin416 said:


> That is the sweetest pic.
> 
> Unfortunately chickens, for the most part, don't live as long as our dogs and cats. Because they are prey it's why they multiply like they do. To keep from going extinct.


I mean I get that. I still try to keep them alive as Long as I can. Once I had a rooster live till he was 8. His name was Pete.


----------

